# http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Has anyone ever ordred from these guys. They don't seem to be replying to my emails and haven't sent my product. Are they legit?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes mate they are good very good service


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder why they arny replying to me. They have there money.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

might be busy mate i dont get replies off some of the shops from here when i send emails so dont worry just yet mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes they are good I use for my waters.

I think it may be just one guy so its he's on holiday that might explain it.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Yes they are good I use for my waters.
> 
> I think it may be just one guy so its he's on holiday that might explain it.


I thought that but 2 weeks ago he sent me a mail saying dispasched. Cool I will just keep waiting.


----------



## Extremesupps (Mar 13, 2008)

hello mate, yes we are legit so no worries there, unfortunately i have not been to well and more problematic some cnut has signed us up to some spam bomb type thing so the inbox is flooded everyday. think i have that almost undercontrol now though. please email me again and i will sort it. it will have been sent but may have been lost in the post, in which case we will send it again for free.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Extremesupps said:


> hello mate, yes we are legit so no worries there, unfortunately i have not been to well and more problematic some cnut has signed us up to some spam bomb type thing so the inbox is flooded everyday. think i have that almost undercontrol now though. please email me again and i will sort it. it will have been sent but may have been lost in the post, in which case we will send it again for free.


Ok i will mail you it's coming from [email protected] so you know


----------



## Extremesupps (Mar 13, 2008)

will resend today, was sent out on 20/7/09, obviously lost in the post, sorry about that.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i use these guys for my water, i orderd monday as here wed very impressed as always.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i used these before with no problem


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

1st class service every time from these guys.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

It seems like a strange one then.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Quick responce. Thankyou.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

2days and it arrived goodshot


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi that other ba water came this morning, I will pay for it. If you read this.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah mine got lost in post and he sent another one straight away


----------



## mma2go (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry to bring this thread back alive but I seem to be experiencing the same problem.

No replies to emails and status of order set to despatched. I can see that they must have some sort of problem again based on this thread. Can anyone advise

Thanks


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mma2go said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back alive but I seem to be experiencing the same problem.
> 
> No replies to emails and status of order set to despatched. I can see that they must have some sort of problem again based on this thread. Can anyone advise
> 
> Thanks


They've been a bit late sending out bac water over the past couple of weeks as they were out of stock, but there was a big notice about this on their website. They're a very good service mate, they won't rip you off.


----------



## mma2go (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks mate, that's just the info I needed.


----------



## deepest01 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone know where these guys are? Ordered some stuff off of their site 4October and not received goods. E-mail bounces back. Phone no. - answering machine? Any ideas?


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Deepest SNAP!!! mate.

I ordered 4 weeks ago and had email that night saying dispatched. Nothing has come. No answer to my first email and second one bounced. To me it now looks like its scam site. Any one reading this i woyuldnt buy off them unless you want to lose your money.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

whats that hardcoregrowth website about


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Had my paypal refunded off them , well went to dispute and paypal did refund i think. waited 7 weeks for my water.. not sure whats doing on there...


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently ordered vials and had no problems - good fast service.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I use ugm supplies


----------



## deepest01 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm still waiting and no reply! I'm going to have to get some kind of dispute going myself with them.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

had the same problem a few weeks ago paid via paypal no goods recieved in the end i had to open a dispute to get my money back!

they didnt answer any emails or phonecalls.....CRAP SERVICE


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

their website has this message currently:

"Due a fault by our webiste hosting company we cannot see any orders placed since Sunday 19/9-22/9, if you feel your order has been effected please email us asap ([email protected]). The site is still not back to 100% but we can now take orders again, sorry for the inconvienience."


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

great that they put their email on the site for you.....same email address i contacted with no reply tho!


----------



## deepest01 (Jan 26, 2009)

Paypal are having the same trouble contacting them! Really bad!


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> I use ugm supplies


I had similar problems with them. Ordered goods nothing turned up, emailed got message back saying they had problems with royal mail, still nothing. Have raised a dispute with paypal.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Their site say's they are out of Bac Water until end of month, when they are out of it they very rarely seem to respond to mails by the looks of things.


----------



## deepest01 (Jan 26, 2009)

So many other sites out there doing bac water - bad service like this can only be treated by voting with your money elsewhere.


----------



## WhatTheSupp (Dec 27, 2009)

ordered from them before with no probs but long time ago and didn't have to email them or anything.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i ordered last week and then found out it was out of stock, not sure if to ask for my money back and get elsewhere or wait till it comes back in stock??


----------



## deepest01 (Jan 26, 2009)

Got a refund from them!


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Any alternative suppliers that you guys rate seeing as these have ran out of Bac?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone???????


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

melanotan magic usually have stock


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

they said it would be the end of the month that they got more stock yet it still says they are out on the web? i want my money back this is STUPID


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

xpower said:


> melanotan magic usually have stock


Cheers pal :beer:


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

says its all back in stock now


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Any one recieved theres yet??? I havent, also emailed them and no reply again!!!! The email didnt bounce so i know they recieved it.


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, mine came thursday last week. had only orderedon tuesday so quite impressed


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

mine came two days after ordering, will use again.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

no response to emails, or phone calls since mid october. Used once successfully, 2nd time only received 1 of 2 orders- and no communication at all, or refund- VERY poor!! melanotan magic have MUCH better service.. I will not use bacteriostatic water again, and cannot recommend them


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Ausbuilt

Ive had exactly the same. I ordered in early september sent loads of emails and no reply, no product. I woudnt even mind if they just replyed and said no your not getting it. I strongly recommend not to use this company.


----------



## mika123_5 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all. i brought from http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/ shop as people saying it was 100% legit, they keep ignoring my emails and calls and they got my money, i recived the first payment saying *your order has been received and will be processed as soon as possible. well this was a month ago.. any1 got any idea what to do.

thanks in advantace


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I used this site before with no probs, was going to use again soon...


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

I wont ever use them again. Their customer service is the worst I have had for a very long time.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Extremesupplements used to be very good, most of my orders used to come next day. Not used them in past 12 months. They own bacteriostatic-water.co.uk so surprised by the crap service.


----------

